# Rotterdam - Changes at Maasvlakte



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I subscribe to the NASA pic feed, this turned up this morning :

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=47122&src=eoa-iotd

May be of interest as it shows the changes at Maasvlakte since July 2006

When I was there in the 1970's, the only terminal was the iron ore one, the rest was all sand dunes ......


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Amazing photographs Andy.
Thanks for pointing them out. (Applause)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Yea , that's where out tax euros go !!!!.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Andysk, I did four trips to the Botlek in 1968, at that time they were starting Dredging Operation's to extend, do you or anybody else on the site remember a complete ship (pre War Short sea trader size) covered in seaweed "parked" on the bank? There were lifting Camel's working the area and I presumed it was a wreck sunk during the War and had been lifted before dredging/reclamation started.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Great photos Andy, but the new bit isn't as big as it was planned in 1974 when I saw the model at the Tidal laboratory in Delft. They were designing the Port of Rotterdam extensions way back then, with a scale model of the river and North Sea running with scaled tides and sand granules, (yes I know that's very fine, I don't know how they scaled it). It was an interesting visit, I was there because the company I was working for, had delivered valves for the Flow Laboratory.


----------

